
Google Says No to Building an Ad Blocker in Chrome, Would Lose Billions - vikas0380
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/11/google-says-no-to-building-an-ad-blocker-in-chrome-would-lose-b/
======
Aoyagi
Unfortunately for them, Opera has already done that.

